# serious comment about jameis winston



## Throwback (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope they get him to a doctor he can barely walk since his ankle got messed up earlier in the year. He limps around the field like Fred Sanford walked. 

T


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I hope they get him to a doctor he can barely walk since his ankle got messed up earlier in the year. He limps around the field like Fred Sanford walked.
> 
> T



I though he had caught the gout!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 2, 2015)

It doesn't affect him from running his mouth at Jimbo.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 2, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> It doesn't affect him from running his mouth at Jimbo.



Or going out the door with stolen crab legs....


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2015)

He would be Great for the NY Jets ...

I believe he will be devoured at the next level.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

mossyoakpro said:


> Or going out the door with stolen crab legs....



Crablegs must be easier to grip than a football.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> It doesn't affect him from running his mouth at Jimbo.



What other coach would put up with that? I say the team goes away with Winston.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> What other coach would put up with that? I say the team goes away with Winston.



They may get Braxton Miller. I saw FSU was one of his potential landing spots.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> They may get Braxton Miller. I saw FSU was one of his potential landing spots.



If he likes arguing with the coach every time he comes off the field he may be their man.

Winston is making the mistakes and he is the one yelling at the coach. I was sure Winston was NFL material, but he needs a good mentor.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> If he likes arguing with the coach every time he comes off the field he may be their man.
> 
> Winston is making the mistakes and he is the one yelling at the coach. I was sure Winston was NFL material, but he needs a good mentor.



He has one.. Michael Vick!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> If he likes arguing with the coach every time he comes off the field he may be their man.
> 
> Winston is making the mistakes and he is the one yelling at the coach. I was sure Winston was NFL material, but he needs a good mentor.



Winston needs a lot. He has talent, but I don't think he has the mentality to win in the NFL. I wouldn't want him to represent my NFL franchise. 

Miller could be just what FSU needs to stay toward the top. I don't know who FSU has behind Jameis, but it didn't look like much in that Clemson game.


----------



## brittthomas (Jan 2, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I don't know who FSU has behind Jameis, but it didn't look like much in that Clemson game.



Word around Tally is redshirt freshman J.J. Consentino will be taking over if Winston goes to the draft. I think there's a small chance of him staying after last nights trouncing he received.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you saw exactly his talent level when facing a real opponent. I live 20 miles from FSU. I've always rooted for them to win , but when the thugs took over, I really don't care anymore. I found last nights performance laughable. I had said they would never beat O, and figured they would tote a tail whoopin. You can bet, first time JW got in my face if I were coach, he would warm the bench.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> Word around Tally is redshirt freshman J.J. Consentino will be taking over if Winston goes to the draft. I think there's a small chance of him staying after last nights trouncing he received.



Got ya. I really didn't know. I knew y'all have had some good recruiting classes over the last few years so a qb had to be in there somewhere.  If I were Jameis, I would stick to baseball. Guaranteed contracts and he could pitch whenever.  I don't know how good he is comparatively speaking when it comes to baseball, but I don't think he will be a franchise qb in the NFL.


----------



## brittthomas (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/01/02/florida-state-seminoles-jameis-winston-future

Not much, but it does give you some what of a peek at his mindset.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 2, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/01/02/florida-state-seminoles-jameis-winston-future
> 
> Not much, but it does give you some what of a peek at his mindset.



If it were me, I would be all in on baseball. Like I said earlier, guaranteed contracts. Plus, you won't get as mangeled as you would in the NFL.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2015)

brittthomas said:


> http://www.si.com/college-football/2015/01/02/florida-state-seminoles-jameis-winston-future
> 
> Not much, but it does give you some what of a peek at his mindset.



He's just letting his emotions get the best of him.....He gone!!!$$$


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 2, 2015)

Havana Dude said:


> I think you saw exactly his talent level when facing a real opponent. I live 20 miles from FSU. I've always rooted for them to win , but when the thugs took over, I really don't care anymore. I found last nights performance laughable. I had said they would never beat O, and figured they would tote a tail whoopin. You can bet, first time JW got in my face if I were coach, he would warm the bench.



A real opponent like Auburn last year? The thing is he is talented, but the defence is not. We played a better team and lost simple as that. What I like out of this bowl season is the FACT that the SEC is not as good as once thought, and they have no representation for the Title game. That is funny right there.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2015)

Manziel and Winston are a couple of characters for sure.
Why would any sane owner( businessman) spend a dime on these idiots?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> If he likes arguing with the coach every time he comes off the field he may be their man.
> 
> Winston is making the mistakes and he is the one yelling at the coach. I was sure Winston was NFL material, but he needs a good mentor.



Didn't Bo Jackson already try?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish he would just move on.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 2, 2015)

Being the in depth thinker he is known for, he will probably stay and work towards his degree.


----------



## srb (Jan 3, 2015)

*Perfect...*



Twiggbuster said:


> Manziel and Winston are a couple of characters for sure.
> Why would any sane owner( businessman) spend a dime on these idiots?



Two jokes for sure!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Didn't Bo Jackson already try?



Not sure, but if he didn't take Bo's advice then he is short lived in the NFL.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 4, 2015)

Either you simply hate Winston and are just wishing he does bad in the pros or you guys must know a lot more about football then 9/10 of the pro scouts. Winston will be the first QB taken. 
Did you actually watch the game? Winston played pretty dang well. Oregon didn't do anything to stop him. Four fumbles, one int that wasn't his faul,t and an inept defense caused the game to become a route. Not Winston. Look, I get it. You hate the guy. I don't blame you. That doesn't change his talent and potential. He is prepared right now to be a much better pro QB than Mariota. Now if I was picking one to date my daughter, it's Marcus all the way. Kid has class, Winston doesn't. But do any of you seriously believe that that game proved anything about Winston not being prepared? I remember at least 6 drops of well thrown balls by his receivers. Winston was not FSU's problem in that game.
On another point. Raise your hand if you actually think your team recruits less "thugs" than FSU. First off, most of FSU's roster are kids that had offers from SEC schools and just happened to choose FSU. I consider Winston a moron, not a thug anyway. He doesn't flash gang signs, he hasn't been in any fights and it is obvious to everyone at this point except FSU haters that he didn't rape that girl. Personally, I think he showed a total lack of morals and sense in that situation. I'd venture to say that a whole lot of the people that post here would have been bragging to their friends about a "hook up" like he had when they were in college. I find it disgusting but my opinion on that issue is now in the minority in this country.
 Instead of just using a blanket statement and accusing FSU of being a bunch of thugs, can you please explain to me what FSU players have done that players on ANY SEC team haven't done in the past?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Either you simply hate Winston and are just wishing he does bad in the pros or you guys must know a lot more about football then 9/10 of the pro scouts. Winston will be the first QB taken.
> Did you actually watch the game? Winston played pretty dang well. Oregon didn't do anything to stop him. Four fumbles, one int that wasn't his faul,t and an inept defense caused the game to become a route. Not Winston. Look, I get it. You hate the guy. I don't blame you. That doesn't change his talent and potential. He is prepared right now to be a much better pro QB than Mariota. Now if I was picking one to date my daughter, it's Marcus all the way. Kid has class, Winston doesn't. But do any of you seriously believe that that game proved anything about Winston not being prepared? I remember at least 6 drops of well thrown balls by his receivers. Winston was not FSU's problem in that game.
> On another point. Raise your hand if you actually think your team recruits less "thugs" than FSU. First off, most of FSU's roster are kids that had offers from SEC schools and just happened to choose FSU. I consider Winston a moron, not a thug anyway. He doesn't flash gang signs, he hasn't been in any fights and it is obvious to everyone at this point except FSU haters that he didn't rape that girl. Personally, I think he showed a total lack of morals and sense in that situation. I'd venture to say that a whole lot of the people that post here would have been bragging to their friends about a "hook up" like he had when they were in college. I find it disgusting but my opinion on that issue is now in the minority in this country.
> Instead of just using a blanket statement and accusing FSU of being a bunch of thugs, can you please explain to me what FSU players have done that players on ANY SEC team haven't done in the past?



WHAM haters! You just got smacked by the Teach! This thread can be closed now


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 4, 2015)

He will fail in the NFL.
It's a man's world .
  Johnny football , Ryan Leaf, Vince Young couldn't hack either.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Four fumbles, one int that wasn't his faul,t and an inept defense caused the game to become a route. Not Winston.



I am pretty sure one of those fumbles was on Jameis.  Jameis seemed to indicate that the interception was his fault too.


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 4, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Either you simply hate Winston and are just wishing he does bad in the pros or you guys must know a lot more about football then 9/10 of the pro scouts. Winston will be the first QB taken.
> Did you actually watch the game? Winston played pretty dang well. Oregon didn't do anything to stop him. Four fumbles, one int that wasn't his faul,t and an inept defense caused the game to become a route. Not Winston. Look, I get it. You hate the guy. I don't blame you. That doesn't change his talent and potential. He is prepared right now to be a much better pro QB than Mariota. Now if I was picking one to date my daughter, it's Marcus all the way. Kid has class, Winston doesn't. But do any of you seriously believe that that game proved anything about Winston not being prepared? I remember at least 6 drops of well thrown balls by his receivers. Winston was not FSU's problem in that game.
> On another point. Raise your hand if you actually think your team recruits less "thugs" than FSU. First off, most of FSU's roster are kids that had offers from SEC schools and just happened to choose FSU. I consider Winston a moron, not a thug anyway. He doesn't flash gang signs, he hasn't been in any fights and it is obvious to everyone at this point except FSU haters that he didn't rape that girl. Personally, I think he showed a total lack of morals and sense in that situation. I'd venture to say that a whole lot of the people that post here would have been bragging to their friends about a "hook up" like he had when they were in college. I find it disgusting but my opinion on that issue is now in the minority in this country.
> Instead of just using a blanket statement and accusing FSU of being a bunch of thugs, can you please explain to me what FSU players have done that players on ANY SEC team haven't done in the past?



Drinking this late on a Sunday night?! 

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/sec-football/video-jameis-winston-rko-outta-nowhere/


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Winston was on the take!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

It hurts badder than whatever you can imagine.
The good thing is we live to fight another day.We gots tons of great futures.
You got to tip your hat off to him.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> WHAM haters! You just got smacked by the Teach! This thread can be closed now



How was the crow?


----------



## nickel back (Jan 5, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Either you simply hate Winston and are just wishing he does bad in the pros or you guys must know a lot more about football then 9/10 of the pro scouts. Winston will be the first QB taken.
> Did you actually watch the game? Winston played pretty dang well. Oregon didn't do anything to stop him. Four fumbles, one int that wasn't his faul,t and an inept defense caused the game to become a route. Not Winston. Look, I get it. You hate the guy. I don't blame you. That doesn't change his talent and potential. He is prepared right now to be a much better pro QB than Mariota. Now if I was picking one to date my daughter, it's Marcus all the way. Kid has class, Winston doesn't. But do any of you seriously believe that that game proved anything about Winston not being prepared? I remember at least 6 drops of well thrown balls by his receivers. Winston was not FSU's problem in that game.
> On another point. Raise your hand if you actually think your team recruits less "thugs" than FSU. First off, most of FSU's roster are kids that had offers from SEC schools and just happened to choose FSU. I consider Winston a moron, not a thug anyway. He doesn't flash gang signs, he hasn't been in any fights and it is obvious to everyone at this point except FSU haters that he didn't rape that girl. Personally, I think he showed a total lack of morals and sense in that situation. I'd venture to say that a whole lot of the people that post here would have been bragging to their friends about a "hook up" like he had when they were in college. I find it disgusting but my opinion on that issue is now in the minority in this country.
> Instead of just using a blanket statement and accusing FSU of being a bunch of thugs, can you please explain to me what FSU players have done that players on ANY SEC team haven't done in the past?






I have seen kids get suspended for much less than what the Thug JW has done. FSU had no standard when it came to the little spoiled brat of a thug JW, and its a shame.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't hate Winston, but I do hate the way he has acted.  Not a good role model at all.  You don't have to be a member of a gang to be a thug, just someone who cares less for law and order.  It is obvious he does not respect law, order or Jimbo.

Not many in the SEC have done as many things as he has done single handedly.  

He might be the first Heisman winner to go to jail.  I hope not.  It might be a race between him and Manziel.

He does not appear to be very bright either.

Can he make in the NFL, probably, if he gets his personal issues under control.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

To be a qb in the NFL, you have to be as talented mentally as physically.  There is no doubt that Jameis has all the physical talents it takes to make it in the NFL.  He can make all of the NFL throws.  I do not think he has it mentally.  It is just my opinion.  I think he will be one of the first qb's taken if not the first overall.  I think he will play through his first contract and will likely get a second.  I do not think he will have a long lasting career in the NFL.  This is why I think if he has any chance of playing major league baseball then I would go that route.  I think he will ultimately choose the NFL and then we will see how it plays out.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 5, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I don't hate Winston, but I do hate the way he has acted.  Not a good role model at all.  You don't have to be a member of a gang to be a thug, just someone who cares less for law and order.  It is obvious he does not respect law, order or Jimbo.



Yep, he should check with Michael Vick on how that works.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Yep, he should check with Michael Vick on how that works.



Maybe Vick can mentor Jameis just like he did for Jeno Smith.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I don't know who FSU has behind Jameis, but it didn't look like much in that Clemson game.



Maguire was never suppose to be on the field.  He was the 4th string qb before Trickett and Coker transferred.

We'll be fine.  No worries here.  Look at the past four years recruiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maguire was never suppose to be on the field.  He was the 4th string qb before Trickett and Coker transferred.
> 
> We'll be fine.  No worries here.  Look at the past four years recruiting.



Nice Avatar! 

Glad everyone so far has gone with the baby..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It hurts badder than whatever you can imagine.
> The good thing is we live to fight another day.We gots tons of great futures.
> You got to tip your hat off to him.




Hey Hunting Teacher... Watch the clip and Maybe you could help your Thug learn the English language instead of Ebonics... 

What a MORON! And yes, he's a thug.. Walk like a chicken, cluck like a chicken.. well, you get the point!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 5, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Yep, he should check with Michael Vick on how that works.



...from one coach killer to another


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maguire was never suppose to be on the field.  He was the 4th string qb before Trickett and Coker transferred.
> 
> We'll be fine.  No worries here.  Look at the past four years recruiting.



I am sure you will be fine.  I was just thinking with Coker transferring (didn't know about Trickett) you may have room for a 1 year guy in Braxton Miller.  I would just assume, since I know very little about the specifics of FSU and their recruiting, that you probably have a young guy in the waiting who might not be ready just yet.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice Avatar!
> 
> Glad everyone so far has gone with the baby..



Not an avatar I have seen yet, but I like the Meme going around that shows Jimbo yelling at Jameis with the caption "I kept you out of jail for this".  

It would be funnier if I could find the Meme again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Not an avatar I have seen yet, but I like the Meme going around that shows Jimbo yelling at Jameis with the caption "I kept you out of jail for this".
> 
> It would be funnier if I could find the Meme again.



I'm looking! Found this one...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm looking! Found this one...



I saw that one when I was looking too.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maguire was never suppose to be on the field.  He was the 4th string qb before Trickett and Coker transferred.
> 
> We'll be fine.  No worries here.  Look at the past four years recruiting.



Yea you gots tons of great futures.......


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 5, 2015)

Maturity is what it boils down to. The kid is 20 years old. Most kids are idiots at 20 but MOST kids don't live in the spotlight like Jameis. As far as those of you that think he doesn't have what it takes mentally to make it in the NFL stop kidding yourself. He makes throws on anticipation some QBs already in the league don't/can't make and you clowns think he can't cut the mustard mentally. What a freakin joke.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 5, 2015)

I see Winston as the next Jamarcus Russell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2015)

Only time will tell how he does in the pros. I'm interested to see myself.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Maturity is what it boils down to. The kid is 20 years old. Most kids are idiots at 20 but MOST kids don't live in the spotlight like Jameis. As far as those of you that think he doesn't have what it takes mentally to make it in the NFL stop kidding yourself. He makes throws on anticipation some QBs already in the league don't/can't make and you clowns think he can't cut the mustard mentally. What a freakin joke.



So you think him being able to anticipate certain aspects of the game allow him to make the throws and that equates to him having the mental ability to play at a high level in the NFL?

I am just wondering where you would put Jameis against other qbs in the league?  You say he can make plays others in the league can't make. Just wondering who those players are?  

I thought my assessment was pretty fair, but I am open to hearing why exactly you thought it was incorrect. I put him on a 6-8 year time period in the NFL. Considering the avg length of employment is 2.5 years, I would say I was pretty generous.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 5, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Maturity is what it boils down to. The kid is 20 years old. Most kids are idiots at 20 but MOST kids don't live in the spotlight like Jameis. As far as those of you that think he doesn't have what it takes mentally to make it in the NFL stop kidding yourself. He makes throws on anticipation some QBs already in the league don't/can't make and you clowns think he can't cut the mustard mentally. What a freakin joke.



Name me a few NFL quarterbacks that don't throw the ball or anticipate as well as Jameis.  

I think he definitely has the physical tools to succeed in the NFL.  He is incredibly athletic.  I am interested to see how he does, because I am not totally convinced he's got the noggin for it.  He is immature and makes some poor decisions on and off the field.  He's certainly no Andrew Luck, but I believe he can be successful in the NFL.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only time will tell how he does in the pros. I'm interested to see myself.



I think more than anything that it will depend on the organization. Who he has mentoring him will be huge. I think for him to succeed, he will need to go to St Louis or Arizona or somebody like that. He will need a strong coach, a good organization and veteran players around him.  I think it is unlikely that he goes to a place like that because he will be drafted higher and I don't see anybody trading up to get him.  I am interested to see how he does as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> He will need a strong coach, a good organization and veteran players around him.



This.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This.



And a good defense won't hurt.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 6, 2015)

To tell the honest truth I don't keep up with the NFL but I'd argue he's better than Matt Stafford now. Name me another quarterback from the last 5 years that can put it on a gnats butt like Jameis can. How many of his picks this year were either tipped or a result of a receiver not being where they were supposed to be? I'd argue half of them at least. I get it you guys don't like the guy, fine, but trying to argue he's not good enough to succeed in the NFL is ridiculous.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 6, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> He's certainly no Andrew Luck, but I believe he can be successful in the NFL.



He's exactly an Andrew Luck on the field.  Have you not seen the interceptions Luck throws?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> To tell the honest truth I don't keep up with the NFL but I'd argue he's better than Matt Stafford now. Name me another quarterback from the last 5 years that can put it on a gnats butt like Jameis can.



Better than Matt right now...no way. Been many quarterbacks come down the road that could put it on a gnats butt in college, but not so much when they made the jump to the nfl. Time will tell.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> He's exactly an Andrew Luck on the field.  Have you not seen the interceptions Luck throws?



In college, Andrew Luck had 4 interceptions as a freshman, 8 as a sophomore and 10 as a junior.  Jameis had 10 as a freshman and 18 as a sophomore.  

I will give you that Andrew Luck has thrown a bunch of interceptions in the NFL.  Jameis has yet to play in the NFL.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 6, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Name me a few NFL quarterbacks that don't throw the ball or anticipate as well as Jameis.



Charlie Whitehorse, Drew Stanton, Geno Smith, Colin Kapernick, Colt McCoy, Josh McCown. There's a couple more but that's a pretty good starting point for you.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> To tell the honest truth I don't keep up with the NFL but I'd argue he's better than Matt Stafford now. Name me another quarterback from the last 5 years that can put it on a gnats butt like Jameis can. How many of his picks this year were either tipped or a result of a receiver not being where they were supposed to be? I'd argue half of them at least. I get it you guys don't like the guy, fine, but trying to argue he's not good enough to succeed in the NFL is ridiculous.



I still never said he wouldn't succeed in the NFL.  I think 6-8 years is pretty successful.  I just don't think he is going to be a superstar or crack the top 10 in best qbs in the league.  If you look at the top qbs in the league, they are not only gifted athletically, but they are also the brightest.  I am not here to be the morality police.  I do think he has done some dumb and immature stuff, but who hasn't at his age?  

To answer your question about qbs in the last 5 years, 2014 draft class is yet to be determined as to how they will turnout.  Blake Bortles is probably going to be the best qb out of this class and I would say he can make the same throws as Winston.  2013 draft class was pretty poor and I don't expect much to come out of that class.  2012 draft class, Andrew Luck, RGIII, Russell Wilson, Ryan Tannelhill and Nick Foles.  Pretty good class and all of these guys can make the throws.  2011, just guys who have it athletically, Cam Newton and Colin Kaepernick.  There are some other guys in the class that can make the throws.  Andy Dalton is probably the only successful one that isn't as gifted athletically speaking.  2010 and 2009, Sam Bradford, Matt Stafford and Mark Sanchez.  I don't think Sanchez has it, but they sure thought he did coming out of college too.  

Since you pointed out Stafford in particular, he could make all the throws coming out of college and can still make all the throws.  I would say their defense carried them this year.  Tony Romo said it was the best defense he played all year.  I think I saw a stat recently that said Stafford was 0-16 against winning record teams on the road.  Of the qbs in the league, I would put him in the 15-20 range as far as ranking.  I wouldn't put Jameis any higher either.  

With all that being said, there are still a number of different guys in the league that are currently better than Winston and not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2015)

he should come back for another season for the entertainment value alone.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he should come back for another season for the entertainment value alone.



The first line of your avatar is incorrect.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he should come back for another season for the entertainment value alone.



Just for the entertainment of this forum is good enough for me.. 

Stupid Thug!


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he should come back for another season for the entertainment value alone.





Browning Slayer said:


> Just for the entertainment of this forum is good enough for me..
> 
> Stupid Thug!



http://fanbuzz.com/story/former-nfl-qb-shaun-king-says-jameis-winston-is-returning-to-fsu/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> http://fanbuzz.com/story/former-nfl-qb-shaun-king-says-jameis-winston-is-returning-to-fsu/



His dad did say he was staying in school.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> http://fanbuzz.com/story/former-nfl-qb-shaun-king-says-jameis-winston-is-returning-to-fsu/



I think it would be good for him to stay.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 6, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I still never said he wouldn't succeed in the NFL.  I think 6-8 years is pretty successful.  I just don't think he is going to be a superstar or crack the top 10 in best qbs in the league.  If you look at the top qbs in the league, they are not only gifted athletically, but they are also the brightest.  I am not here to be the morality police.  I do think he has done some dumb and immature stuff, but who hasn't at his age?
> 
> To answer your question about qbs in the last 5 years, 2014 draft class is yet to be determined as to how they will turnout.  Blake Bortles is probably going to be the best qb out of this class and I would say he can make the same throws as Winston.  2013 draft class was pretty poor and I don't expect much to come out of that class.  2012 draft class, Andrew Luck, RGIII, Russell Wilson, Ryan Tannelhill and Nick Foles.  Pretty good class and all of these guys can make the throws.  2011, just guys who have it athletically, Cam Newton and Colin Kaepernick.  There are some other guys in the class that can make the throws.  Andy Dalton is probably the only successful one that isn't as gifted athletically speaking.  2010 and 2009, Sam Bradford, Matt Stafford and Mark Sanchez.  I don't think Sanchez has it, but they sure thought he did coming out of college too.
> 
> ...



Stafford can't hold Jameis's jock strap.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 6, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Stafford can't hold Jameis's jock strap.



Kyle Meinke article on Stafford:



> Matthew Stafford became the Detroit Lions' all-time leading passer.
> 
> At age 25.
> 
> ...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 6, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> Stafford can't hold Jameis's jock strap.



That's funny. Jameis ain't gonna make anywhere near as much money as Stafford either.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2015)

He will eventually watch the game from behind bars is my guess. Just another athletically gifted, uncoachable thug.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Kyle Meinke article on Stafford:



So you think Stafford is a Hall of Famer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So you think Stafford is a Hall of Famer?



Fact: Stafford is a starting QB in the NFL and has been since day 1. I'll take my odds with the progression of him. Sad thing is, he plays for the Lions. The best running back ever couldn't do much in that crap hole of a city.

Maybe: Jameis has yet to play a down in the NFL so it's all a "what if" scenario for him.. 

And just how many QB's come out of college and completely fail in the NFL?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fact: Stafford is a starting QB in the NFL and has been since day 1. I'll take my odds with the progression of him. Sad thing is, he plays for the Lions. The best running back ever couldn't do much in that crap hole of a city.



I think Stafford is dang fine QB, but I wouldn't put in him in the same category as Marino, Brady, Manning, or Brees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think Stafford is dang fine QB, but I wouldn't put in him in the same category as Marino, Brady, Manning, or Brees.



Oh me either!

Those men are in a class of their own!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like Stafford, but being with the Lions organization is going to be tough for him.  He even has the best receiver in the league and one of the best defenses.  Unfortunately, he hasn't had very many good coaches up there either.  I think Caldwell is probably the best one he has had so far.  

Still, Stafford isn't a top 10 qb in the league, currently, much less a hall of famer.  He still has a lengthy career ahead of him so we will see if anything changes.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 8, 2015)

southGAlefty said:


> To tell the honest truth I don't keep up with the NFL but I'd argue he's better than Matt Stafford now. Name me another quarterback from the last 5 years that can put it on a gnats butt like Jameis can. How many of his picks this year were either tipped or a result of a receiver not being where they were supposed to be? I'd argue half of them at least. I get it you guys don't like the guy, fine, but trying to argue he's not good enough to succeed in the NFL is ridiculous.



I'm with ya - I don't keep up with the NFL that well myself, but I don't think there's a single NFL owner that would take Winston today over Stafford today.  As I mentioned in another post, Stafford is among some pretty elite company when you look at his passing stats.  I don't think he's the best QB in the league, but he is much better today than Jameis is.  That doesn't mean Jameis won't surpass him one day, but right now, they aren't even close.

I don't know how many of his picks were a result of receivers running the incorrect route or running it poorly, but I would argue that tipped interceptions are mostly his fault.  O-line has to do their job in engaging the defense, but the QB has to know where his throwing lanes are and can't try to force a throw through heavy traffic.  A classic example of failing to do that is his pick in the Oregon game.




Rebel Yell said:


> He's exactly an Andrew Luck on the field.  Have you not seen the interceptions Luck throws?



An NFL personnel exec in an interview with Philly.com:


> Even Mariota and Winston, neither of those guys is [Andrew] Luck. Mariota is closer to Luck than Winston as far as being pro-ready.






maker4life said:


> Charlie Whitehorse, Drew Stanton, Geno Smith, Colin Kapernick, Colt McCoy, Josh McCown. There's a couple more but that's a pretty good starting point for you.



Well done.  I have to admit that I agree with you on a few of those.

Charlie Whitehurst?  Who knew he was still in the league?  I will give you that one.  JW is better than him.  Apparently Whitehurst is Mettenberger's backup, and Mett is backup.

Colt McCoy.  You are probably right about that one too.  Apparently he's a 3rd stringer too.  He's prob a season or two away from a job on the Longhorn Network.

And I reckon there's a pretty good chance he's gonna be McCown's replacement.

I've never been a impressed by Geno Smith, but he had more TD's and fewer INT's than Jameis during his career at WVU.  Jameis' QB Rating this season is pretty pedestrian.  Geno Smith and Colin Kaepernick both had seasons with better QBR's than JW had this year.  I think Kaepernick had fewer INT's in two years in the NFL than JW had this year at FSU.  I really don't think JW is better than Kaepernick today.  JW has a higher ceiling on his future, but that's the gamble.



So according to several on this board, I am a JW hater just because I believe he has the physical tools to succeed, but may not have the maturity, wisdom, or brains to be successful right now.  There are a number of experts that think he will be great in the NFL, but there are more than a few that have questioned just how NFL-ready he is.

ESPN Draft Analyst Mel Kiper Jr:


> Now, he's a third-year sophomore, and you saw his year: inconsistent, some bad reads, some inaccurate throws, struggles, interceptions," Kiper said. "His touchdown-to-interception ratio (24/17) was way, way down from what it was last year (40/10). Then you have the off-field issues. So all of a sudden, he's not a franchise guy anymore.



NFL Scout in an interview with Sports Illustrated:


> “He’s a big, immature kid.  I think he needs to stay another year and prove that he can keep himself clean. Maybe even two more years. The skill is there, but …”



Chase Goodbread writing for NFL.com:


> However NFL-ready Jameis Winston might be as a quarterback, the Florida State star might be wise to put off the NFL draft next year and spend another season at the college level for the sake of his maturity.



ProFootballZone.Com


> As much as we want to see Winston in the NFL, he’s not ready. He needs another year to show the NFL that he can stay out of trouble.



Football writer Jeff Hauser :


> The cloud of doubt still hangs over Winston, but the focus has shifted from off-the-field issues to his ability on the field following a 59-20 blowout loss against the No. 2 Oregon Ducks on New Year’s Day...Famous Jameis proved that he’s not ready for the next level



5 Reasons Why JW Is NOT Ready for the NFL:
http://www.sportstalkflorida.com/5-reasons-why-jameis-winston-is-not-ready-for-nfl/



There are a lot of people questioning him, not just "haters."  No one doubts his athleticism.  If he can get his mind right, he could be great.  But, it's a pretty big gamble.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> There are a lot of people questioning him, not just "haters."  No one doubts his athleticism.  If he can get his mind right, he could be great.  But, it's a pretty big gamble.



We'll just have to see what happens on the field.  Honestly, other than the impact it could have on our recruiting, I really don't care.  He gone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I'm with ya - I don't keep up with the NFL that well myself, but I don't think there's a single NFL owner that would take Winston today over Stafford today.  As I mentioned in another post, Stafford is among some pretty elite company when you look at his passing stats.  I don't think he's the best QB in the league, but he is much better today than Jameis is.  That doesn't mean Jameis won't surpass him one day, but right now, they aren't even close.
> 
> I don't know how many of his picks were a result of receivers running the incorrect route or running it poorly, but I would argue that tipped interceptions are mostly his fault.  O-line has to do their job in engaging the defense, but the QB has to know where his throwing lanes are and can't try to force a throw through heavy traffic.  A classic example of failing to do that is his pick in the Oregon game.
> 
> ...



Hater.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> We'll just have to see what happens on the field.  Honestly, other than the impact it could have on our recruiting, I really don't care.  He gone.



Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> We'll just have to see what happens on the field.  Honestly, other than the impact it could have on our recruiting, I really don't care.  He gone.



I think the NC and trip to the playoffs will take of recruiting by itself.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hater.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 12, 2015)

riprap said:


> Crablegs must be easier to grip than a football.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Mar 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> Crablegs must be easier to grip than a football.



Perhaps...much like how crystal footballs & Heisman trophies have grown slippery over the years in Athens.


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 13, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Perhaps...much like how crystal footballs & Heisman trophies have grown slippery over the years in Athens.



 

non existent you mean


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Perhaps...much like how crystal footballs & Heisman trophies have grown slippery over the years in Athens.




No where near as SLIPPERY as the way FSU conducts business...


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No where near as SLIPPERY as the way FSU conducts business...



this^^^^


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^



Love the new avatar.  Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 25, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Love the new avatar.  Gone, but not forgotten.





Lol I just figured it out! ROFL!


----------

